# Zenith 22.6



## Margot (May 19, 2009)

Can anyone help us with this Zenith? The model number on the back of the case is 53-2500.226 and we can't find any reference to this on the net. The movement is an ETA 955.112, also stamped Zenith 22.6. Is it a genuine Zenith or is it a copy?

Hope you can help.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Why are your pics headed 'the vintage wristwatch company' ? a private dealer based in Worcestershire  , for a small fee i would be happy to point you in the right direction re authentication


----------

